# Flat Broke Home Theatre



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Theatre room is finally done.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great I really like your stage!


----------



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks great.....any pictures of the rest of the room?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! How big is the screen?


----------



## gfost1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahh, I get it...

NOW you're Flat Broke!

Lovely room.

Regards,

George


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks

How are you enjoying the Triton Ones? They sound amazing. I have them well positioned behind screen but I should have allowed more room back there to bring the Tritons out into the room. It gives me more placement options but it already sounds great.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

B- one said:


> Looks great I really like your stage!


Thanks

I am happy with the result. This upgrade looks & sounds so much better then before


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

jtl said:


> Looks great.....any pictures of the rest of the room?


I have other pics. I will post some other ones shortly.

Cheers!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> Looks great! How big is the screen?


Thanks. The screen is an Elunevision Audio Weave 2.35 gain 1.2. The screen is 140 diagonal inches.
I chose Elunevision as their dealer "EastPorters" is local to me so I dropped in to demo their products & meet the dealer. I bought the screen plus the Sony-VPL-HW55ES projector. I am very happy with both products


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

gfost1 said:


> Ahh, I get it...
> 
> NOW you're Flat Broke!
> 
> ...


Indeed flat broke & I would like to upgrade my side & back surrounds sometime soon. Need more cash.


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice! More pictures please!


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah really nice room, looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Very impressive. I can see why funds would depleted after all of that. Would like to see more pictures if possible. I see you have Emotiva with your Triton Ones. Given that they are super efficient speakers that's bass drivers work under their own amp, did you considering getting higher end monoblocks or tubes with a HT bypass for the Triton Ones?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Axiomite said:


> Very impressive. I can see why funds would depleted after all of that. Would like to see more pictures if possible. I see you have Emotiva with your Triton Ones. Given that they are super efficient speakers that's bass drivers work under their own amp, did you considering getting higher end monoblocks or tubes with a HT bypass for the Triton Ones?


Thanks. Very happy with progress to date. Still more to do but in this hobby your never finished right. Recently I installed some 6 inch thick bass traps on rear wall along with some soffit traps at floor/ rear wall junction to tame lower frequencies. 

The Triton Ones coupled with Emotiva XPA-3 sound terrific but I have thought about upgrading to monoblocks amp but not sure if I could hear any improvement beyond what I am experiencing now. Perhaps worth a trip to my dealer to see if I can hear the difference.

I forgot to post some pics. Will do later today.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Like it! 

Back in the day banks would be more than happy to lend to those who could afford it the least :blink:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

And I am retired banker. Go figure


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Egg on face? Foot in Mouth? Hope no offense taken. I only meant, maybe you could go into debt like many of the rest of us :R


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Here some pics.

Not done yet but well on our way.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! Are you going to do ceiling treatments too? :T:T


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I installed 3 GIK 242 panels to absorb ceiling reflections from mains plus ctr channel. Not clearly visible as ceiling is painted black & panels are black fabric


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> I installed 3 GIK 242 panels to absorb ceiling reflections from mains plus ctr channel. Not clearly visible as ceiling is painted black & panels are black fabric


Have you tuned the room with REW too?:T


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

How do you have your Triton Ones set up? Do you have your subs connected into the LFEs on the back of them? Does having them in the corners behind the screen not muddle their massive bass that they produce any? Also, are all of those acoustical treatments from GIK or are some of them DIY?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The colours in the pictures look strange. The rug looks biege but is red & gold. The red in the carpet match painted side walls. The panels on the back wall look mauve but are black to match screen wall. The side wall panels look dark grey but are black to match screen wall. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> Have you tuned the room with REW too?:T


Using REW prompted me to installed rear wall bass traps but now I have a laptop problem. When I open REW screen goes blank. HDMI cable is good. Will take it in for a checkup. When repaired I will see if I improved lower frequency response.

I installed rear traps to smooth out lower frequency response 60 hz to 300 hz. The 4 traps are 6 inches thick with a 6 inch gap to get down lower. I also had them faced to reflect higher frequencies


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Axiomite said:


> How do you have your Triton Ones set up? Do you have your subs connected into the LFEs on the back of them? Does having them in the corners behind the screen not muddle their massive bass that they produce any? Also, are all of those acoustical treatments from GIK or are some of them DIY?


I have the Tritons 44 inches in from side walls to minimize muddy bass. The front wall is completely dead lined with 2 inch Linacoustic with corner bass traps. I angled the Tritons down slightly to line up the tweeter with ear height. They are 54 inches tall on 10 inch tall stage so I had to target tweeter position. 

I found a local acoustics guy who made all my treatments accept for 3 GIK 242 ceiling panels. He also delivers them to me.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Dwight Angus said:


> I have the Tritons 44 inches in from side walls to minimize muddy bass. The front wall is completely dead lined with 2 inch Linacoustic with corner bass traps. I angled the Tritons down slightly to line up the tweeter with ear height. They are 54 inches tall on 10 inch tall stage so I had to target tweeter position.
> 
> I found a local acoustics guy who made all my treatments accept for 3 GIK 242 ceiling panels. He also delivers them to me.


I use the LFE cables as it just sounds better & I toe them in aimed directly at my MLP


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I find even with 2 channel music I prefer using lfe cables. I set Tritons to large & set subs to yes


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the info. There's a GE dealer less than an hour from me and I'm very curious on how they sound.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Axiomite said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info. There's a GE dealer less than an hour from me and I'm very curious on how they sound.


Yes for sure visit your dealer & listen. I took both cd's & Bd's & spent a good 2 hours auditioning the Triton Ones before I decided to buy. Definitely worth the trip.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Axiomite said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info. There's a GE dealer less than an hour from me and I'm very curious on how they sound.


In terms of setup I positioned the Triton Ones away from the front corners on screen wall about 44 inches from side walls. This was approximately the same position as my previous SVS PB13's were located & the rooms lfe sweet spot. They are located at 36 inches out from front wall. Front wall treated with 2 inch linacoustic plus 2 inch panel behind each speaker. 

My room definitely sounds better using LFE cables & I tried every combination for both music & movies.

When you get an opportunity to audition them let me know what you think?


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, sure will. The dealer also has some speakers such as Wilson that are around $50k :spend: that I'll try to listen to if they let me and make a comparison. :rofl:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Good luck.


----------

